# Morewood Shova LT ,Fragen, Antworten, Tipps und Tricks



## L0cke (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich nehme mal diesem Unterforum die Jungfräulichkeit und poste mal das erste Thema, wie die Überschrift schon sagt soll es hier um Fragen, und hoffentlich auch genügend Anworten ,Tipps und Tricks zum Morewood Shova LT gehen.

Ich poste dann auch mal gleich die erste Frage, bei was für einer Körpergröße fahrt ihr welche Rahmengröße?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2009)

L bei 192cm.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolem (2. Dezember 2009)

L bei 193


----------



## Lindy R8 (2. Dezember 2009)

hab einen S Rahmen und bin ca. 176cm


----------



## RolandMC (5. Dezember 2009)

S bei 172 cm.


----------



## stilbikes (15. Dezember 2009)

hier mal die BOS Anleitungen (in EN aber besser als nix oder ;-) ):

BOS S´toy: http://www.stilbikes.de/anleitungen/bos/stoy_EN.pdf

BOS N´De: http://www.stilbikes.de/anleitungen/bos/Ndee_EN.pdf

BOS RaRe: http://www.stilbikes.de/anleitungen/bos/RaRe_EN.pdf

BOS Idylle: http://www.stilbikes.de/anleitungen/bos/idylle_EN.pdf


----------



## stilbikes (15. Dezember 2009)

Achso, ich bin 185cm und unser Testbike (Kalula 2010) ist eine M, das passt supi wenn man es technisch mag. Für reines DH würde ich allerdings die L vorziehen.

Hoffe kann / konnte mit den Anleitungen und der Info helfen.

Wer sich für Morewood / BOS interessiert kann sich gerne melden und mal probesitzen ;-)

LG


----------



## Stolem (15. Dezember 2009)

Falscher Thread!


----------



## BillyTheKid (23. Dezember 2009)

Morewood Shova LT für was kann ich den Rahmen beutzen??? Downhill/Freeride?

MFG


----------



## Stolem (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahr mit dem Rahmen sowohl Freeride als auch Downhill. Beim DH kannst du natürlich nicht soviel erwarten wie von nem reinen Downhiller. Dafür ist es schön wendig und verspielt.
Das 2007er Shova LT hat mit seine 193mm Federweg auch ausreichend viel für die meisten Strecken!
Dann nach Lust und Laune mit einer SC Gabel (z.B. Totem, 66) oder mit ner Boxxer. 
Wie das ganze mit den anderen LTs aussieht kann ich schlecht beurteilen. Daher gilt meine Aussage nur für das 2007er


----------



## BillyTheKid (23. Dezember 2009)

Hi dank dir für die schnelle Antwort, wollte es auch mit einer 66er ausstatten, sollte auch nur für Freeride und leichten Downhill sein, da ich auch nicht so auf Doppelbrücken stehe sondern lieber etwas faxen mache..


MFG Dennis und schöne Festtage!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolem (23. Dezember 2009)

Bitte Bitte.
In meiner Gallerie findest du sonst noch Bilder  von meinem.

Schöne Festtage auch an dich!


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2009)

Also mein 2008er mit 180mm würd ich auch voll freeridetauglich bezeichen.
Und auf einer Dh-Strecke käms sich wohl mit einer 180mm Gabel auch nicht verloren vor

G.


----------



## BillyTheKid (30. Dezember 2009)

So mein Moorehuhn wird die Tage wohl hier ankommen, hat jemand vielleicht ein paar tipps zur Dämpfer position beim Shova LT wegen Lenkwinkel etc.?!

Danke im vorraus...


----------



## BillyTheKid (2. Januar 2010)

So mein Morewood ist da(endlich geh schon am Stock),nun zu meiner Frage welche ISCG auf nahme hat das Shova LT von 2006 für die KEFÜ??? 


Dank euch im vorraus!!!


----------



## apocalypse-dude (2. Januar 2010)

ISCG (normal/alt)...

http://www.morewoodbikes.com/support/bike-archive/2007/frame/shova-lt.html


----------



## BillyTheKid (16. Januar 2010)

So danke erstmal für dei Antworten nur hab ich jetzt eine neue Frage und zwar kann ich in dem Shova LT ne Doppelbrückengabek fahren?? Frage weil ich den Shova in S fahre mit ner 66RC von 2005 170mm und meiner Ansichtnach der Rahmen so eine gute GEO hat. Kann mir nicht forstellen wenn er jetzt vorn auf 200mm ist das er vorn vielleicht zu hoch ist und die GEO vom Rahmen somit im Ars...? Oder hat ne Boxxer die selbe einbauhöhe wie die alte 66??????  Fragen über Fragen...
Bin für Erfahrungs tipps sehr dankbar.......


mfg Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tadea nuts (16. Januar 2010)

Hi Dennis,
die 66er von 2005  baut sehr hoch. Die Boxxer müßte eine ähnliche Einbauhöhe, trotz mehr Federweg, haben. Spricht also nichts dagegen.


----------



## BillyTheKid (16. Januar 2010)

@tadea nuts 

Hi ich werds mal mit ner Boxxer versuchen dank dir für die info


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2010)

Mit einem schönen integrierten Steuersatz, wie zB von Syntace (erste Wahl, super leicht) solltest mit der Boxxer mit kurzen Brücken  gut auskommen wenn die die 2005er 66 gepaßt hat

G.


----------



## BillyTheKid (16. Januar 2010)

Hast du nen ungefähren Preis für den Steuersatz??? Naja bin mit meinem Morewood mehr als zu frieden(jetzt schon obwohl bis jetzt nur im Schnee gefahren) kann schon verstehen warum ihr alle auf Morewood abfahrt, denke das wird auch meinen Hausmarke bleiben!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Hast du nen ungefähren Preis für den Steuersatz??? Naja bin mit meinem Morewood mehr als zu frieden(jetzt schon obwohl bis jetzt nur im Schnee gefahren) kann schon verstehen warum ihr alle auf Morewood abfahrt, denke das wird auch meinen Hausmarke bleiben!!!



Wird um die 69 Euro kosten...vielleicht findet man ihn ja auch irgendwo für 59...
Wäre der Syntace Superspin. Hab ich auch im Dhler. Geht ultraeasy zum montieren.
Wiegt nur 99g

G.


----------



## Stolem (17. Januar 2010)

HiHi,

ich fahre auch ne 2005er 170mm 66rc in meinem LT. Die Boxxer baut niedriger (minimal) bei mehr Federweg.
Liegt daran das die 66 so ne riesige Krone und gigantische Standrohre hat.
Boxxer geht also ohne Probleme!

cheers


----------



## Lindy R8 (17. Januar 2010)

Habe selbst eine Marzocci Boxxer im "kleinen" Shova LT von 2006 und das passt super!!!


----------



## Stolem (17. Januar 2010)

bitte was?

du meinst wohl ne marzocchi 888.
die boxxer ist von rock shox


----------



## Lindy R8 (17. Januar 2010)

sorry, meinte natürlich 888 (bomber) nicht die boxxer!!!


----------



## Mürre (17. Januar 2010)

Die besten Teile aus jeder kombiniert, ergibt vielleicht aber eine richtig gut funktionierende Gabel!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (17. Januar 2010)

Welche 888 haste denn?? Noch ne gute aus Italien?? Wollte mich nach ner leichten Doppelbruckengabel umsehen und 
ich denke da bleibt nur ne Boxxer?! Da ich auf garkeinen ne Marzocchi aus Taiwan haben will!!!!


----------



## Lindy R8 (17. Januar 2010)

es ist die 888 RC2X, laut meinen Infos ist sie Bj. 2006, hab das Morewood gebraucht gekauft und die Gabel war schon am Bike! 
Ab wann wurden die den in Taiwan gefertigt??


----------



## -hr- (18. Januar 2010)

Holla, ich hab auch eine Frage: Wie lang ist die Dämpfereinbaulänge beim 2005er Modell? 
216 oder 222mm? Danke und MfG


----------



## BillyTheKid (19. Januar 2010)

@lindy R8
die Gabel von Marzocchi wurden bis Ende 2007 in Italien gefertig


----------



## Lindy R8 (19. Januar 2010)

@-hr-
mein 2006 Rahmen hat einen 222mm Dämpfer.

@BillyThe Kid
Das freut mich zu hören, danke für die Info!!!


----------



## -hr- (19. Januar 2010)

@Lindy R8
Vielen Dank erstmal für deine Antwort.

Gibts einen Unterschied zwischen den Modelljahren 05 und 06 von der Dämpfereinbaulänge her?
Das das 07er Modell 222mm weiß ich, aber mir konnte oder wollte bisher niemand sagen wie lang der Dämpfer beim 2005er (dieses komisch armygrüne) ist. Nicht mal die von Morewood konnten mir ne Auskunft geben (hab sogar ne Mail nach Südafrika geschickt). Obwohl  ja die Dinger dort herkommen. Stattdesen haben die mir die Maße vom 2007er Modell mitgeteilt (die es ja aber auch auf der Homepage nachzulesen gibt).

Tja is schon nich einfach...


----------



## SN_Christian (19. Januar 2010)

-hr- schrieb:


> Holla, ich hab auch eine Frage: Wie lang ist die Dämpfereinbaulänge beim 2005er Modell?
> 216 oder 222mm? Danke und MfG




@-hr-:  Der 2005er Shova LT Rahmen hat eine Dämpfereinbaulänge von 216mm.

Grüße Christian>


----------



## -hr- (19. Januar 2010)

@ SN Christian
Danke, vielen Dank. Du hast mir sehr weitergeholfen.


----------



## SN_Christian (19. Januar 2010)

Kein Thema!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torbenrider (4. Februar 2010)

nun zum ersten eintrag noch, bin 1,98 und fahre L dat kommt auch noch hin....aba wird knapp....also größeren würde ich snicht empfehlen!!!!!!!


----------



## gloryisforever (17. März 2010)

Hey,

mein 06er shova LT ist durchs fahren ziemlich zerbombt!
Hat jemand Infos wo man vielleicht den Original Lack zum ausbessern herbekommt?

Habe direkt an Patrick Morewood geschrieben aber keine Antwort bekommen.

Wär super wenn mir da jemand weiter helfen könnte.


----------



## Stolem (18. März 2010)

muss es denn der Original Lack sein? 

Hier im Forum gibts einige die Pulvern und Lackieren anbieten. Da kannst du sicher ein super Ergebniss erwarten.

Sonst ne Mail an SportsNut

cheers!


----------



## SN_Christian (18. März 2010)

Hallo gloryisforever,

die Farben der 2006er Bikes waren speziell für Morewood in Südafrika hergestellt,
desshalb wird es schwierig genau diese Farbe zu bekommen.
Um welche Farbe geht es denn genau? Das matte dunkelgrün???
Die Jungs von Morewood kümmern sich aber darum und versuchen ein Alternative
anzubieten, dies kann aber einige Tage dauern da gerade Taipeh-Show ist.

Ich denke aber auch, das dir ein Fachmann vor Ort (oder wie von Stolem angesprochen, hier im Forum) da sicher auch helfen kann.

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## -hr- (19. April 2010)

Hallo, 
ich hab noch ein paar Fragen. Ich hab ja ein 2005er LT mit Manitou Swinger Dämpfer. Wie breit sind die Einbaumaße des Dämfers incl. Distanzstücken (ein Maß müsste 51mm und das andere 35mm sein, bin mir aber da nich sicher)? Und hat vielleicht noch zufällig jemand die kürzeren Dis.stücke über und kann die mir verkaufen?

Danke schonmal im Voraus.
-hr-


----------



## Stolem (19. April 2010)

bei meinem 2007er LT wars wenn ich mich recht erinnere am Rahmen: 36mm und an der Schwinge 52mm

Die Distanzstücke bekommst du eigentlich überall wo es auch deinen Dämpfer gibt. Sind die sogn. Buchsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloryisforever (20. April 2010)

Hallo,

ja es geht um das Matt-Grün!




SN_Christian schrieb:


> Hallo gloryisforever,
> 
> die Farben der 2006er Bikes waren speziell für Morewood in Südafrika hergestellt,
> desshalb wird es schwierig genau diese Farbe zu bekommen.
> ...


----------



## W.K. (11. Mai 2010)

Hey,

nun hat auch meine Freundin ein Bike und das ist ein Morewood Shova LT von 2006. Doch der Lack ist ziemlich miserabel, da es schonmal lackiert wurde und in Braun  Und das ist auch ueberhaupt nicht gut gemacht worden... Naja somit wird also der Rahmen neu lackiert und nun benoetige ich Aufkleber fuer eine Shova LT??? Das Rad wird lackiert in RAL 1028 - Melonengelb... Und weiterhin brauche ich das Morwood Emblem... Ich hofffe mir kann irgendjemand weiterhelfen... 

Besten Dank schonmal vorab...


----------



## SN_Thorben (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo W.K., 

wir haben sowohl Morewood Embleme als auch verschiedene Shova Decal Kits auf Lager. Wahrscheinlich ist unter den Decals die wir auf Lager haben aber nichts mehr aus 2006. Dafür lässt sich aber bestimmt was aus neueren Jahrgängen finden, was auch gut zur neuen Farbe passt. 

Schreib mir einfach ne pN

Gruß 

Thorben


----------



## W.K. (12. Mai 2010)

WOW

Danke... Ging ja echt Flott


----------



## harandre (25. Mai 2010)

Hab da noch ne Frage zu den Distanzhülsen am Dämpfer.

Könnte die bitte jemand bei nem 06er Shove LT ausmessen (sollten die neueren Modelle Baugleich sein, gehen die natürlich auch)? Bräuchte auch den Durchmesser, also 6 oder 8 mm.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## pacepilot (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo LTler.
Habe mir vor kurzem einen 2006er LT-Rahmen zugelegt, ohne Dämpfer. Wollte nun einen 2008er Swinger Coil X4 einbauen, der aber nicht passt. Nun die Frage passt da etwa nur der DHX 5.0 Air rein? Wenn nicht, welche Dämpfer-Modelle kämen denn noch in Frage?
Bedanke mich vorab für hilfreiche Hinweise


----------



## Stolem (2. Juli 2010)

hat dein Coil x4 die richtige Einbaulänge? (kp müsste im 2006er 216 oder 222mm sein!)

cheers


----------



## pacepilot (3. Juli 2010)

Ja, klar, der hat 222 mm EBL, allerdings eckt der PiggyPack in allen vier möglichen Positionen am Rahmen an...


----------



## Stolem (3. Juli 2010)

Bist du dir da ganz sicher? Ich dachte ich hätte das Problem auch mit meinem 07er LT und dem BOS Stoy... es is wahnsinnig knapp, passt nicht mal ne KK dazwischen!


----------



## SN_Christian (5. Juli 2010)

harandre schrieb:


> Hab da noch ne Frage zu den Distanzhülsen am Dämpfer.
> 
> Könnte die bitte jemand bei nem 06er Shove LT ausmessen (sollten die neueren Modelle Baugleich sein, gehen die natürlich auch)? Bräuchte auch den Durchmesser, also 6 oder 8 mm.
> 
> Vielen Dank.




Hallo Harardre,

die Bushings für das Shova LT von 2006 sind 35mm und 53mm, das Ganze in M8...

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SN_Christian (5. Juli 2010)

pacepilot schrieb:


> Hallo LTler.
> Habe mir vor kurzem einen 2006er LT-Rahmen zugelegt, ohne Dämpfer. Wollte nun einen 2008er Swinger Coil X4 einbauen, der aber nicht passt. Nun die Frage passt da etwa nur der DHX 5.0 Air rein? Wenn nicht, welche Dämpfer-Modelle kämen denn noch in Frage?
> Bedanke mich vorab für hilfreiche Hinweise




Hallo Pacepilot,

der Shova LT Rahmen von 2006 hat eine Dämpfereinbaulänge von 216mm und hat NICHT wie der 2007er einen 222mm Dämpfer verbaut.
Das würde erklären warum das Ganze nicht passt!
Original wurde übrigens ein Manitou Swinger als Coil-Version verbaut...

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## W.K. (11. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

habe mal ne Frage zum Shova LT von 2006 in Verbindung mit Rock Shox Dämpfer... Welches Tune benötige ich bzw. wie kann ich das selber ermitteln??? Bin da im Moment ne bissl Ratlos, da ich rein garnix finden kann zur Federkennlinie oder Übersetzungsverhältnis... Ich hoffe es kann jemand weiterhelfen...

Danke schonmal vorab


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (5. Januar 2011)

ich kÃ¶nnte kotzen ,bei e-bay gerade geguckt und dann zu denn neu eingestellten bikes gegangen und da ist ein shova lt 2007 mit guter ausstattung ,fÃ¼r 500â¬ sofortkaufen ich Ã¼berlege kurz und dann war es weg maaaaaaaannnnnnnn


----------



## Stolem (6. Januar 2011)

Sowas ist richtig ärgerlich.

ist nen top Rahmen


----------



## -hr- (7. Januar 2011)

Ha, geht noch besser. Am 6.12.2010 ging um 10.44 Uhr ein Auktion bei Ebay zu Ende. Ein 2007er Shova LT mit DHX4 ging für 271,- Euro raus. Da gabs einen Glücklichen und einen Pechvogel, oder vllt. keins von beiden. 
Aber der Preis ist echt hart gewesen... 
Hätte ich sofort genommen, musste leider arbeiten...

Na dann


----------



## -hr- (7. Januar 2011)

pacepilot schrieb:


> Hallo LTler.
> Habe mir vor kurzem einen 2006er LT-Rahmen zugelegt, ohne Dämpfer. Wollte nun einen 2008er Swinger Coil X4 einbauen, der aber nicht passt. Nun die Frage passt da etwa nur der DHX 5.0 Air rein? Wenn nicht, welche Dämpfer-Modelle kämen denn noch in Frage?
> Bedanke mich vorab für hilfreiche Hinweise




In meinem 2005er hatte/habe ich ich einen DHX 4 Air und jetzt einen DHX 4 Coil drin. Passt in beide Richungen, allerdings ist wenn das Biggi Pack vorn ist nur 1 mm zwischen Rahmen und Einstellschraube.

Swinger Coil 4-Way passt auch von dem Maßen rein...


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (7. Januar 2011)

ich könnte immer noch explodieren ,mann 500 eier ,die 66er direkt weg doppelbrücke rein und fertig ,gucke schon seit wochen nach einem guten günstigen dh rad und dann mega fail


----------



## fuzzball (6. Dezember 2011)

ich buddel mal den Thread wieder aus  mit einer Frage an die Experten.

Kann ich bei einem 2007 LT einen 216mm Dämpfer verbauen, möchte ein bißchen weniger Federweg (zirka 160mm) und den DHX 4.0 gg einen Luftdämpfer tauschen.

merci


----------



## Stolem (7. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

was sollte dagegen sprechen?
Gibt hier im Forum auch ein Shova LT(leider weiß ich nicht genau welcher User, schau mal in den Morewood Gallery Threads) mit 160 oder 140 mm (glaube mit nem 200mm dämpfer)

Dir muss eben bekannt sein, dass dadurch das Tretlager etwas runter kommt und die Geo dadurch verändert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milhouse (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, 

ich hätte mal eine Frage zum Shova bzw. zur Hinterbau-Steckachse. 

Würde es funktionieren im Hinterbau eine Steckachse einzubauen die werkzeuglos ein- und auszubauen ist (sowas wie z.B. die RS Maxle lite)?
Gibts sowas überhaupt für Rahmen ohne Steckachs-Gewinde?

Sowas in der Art meine ich.... paßt sowas in den Shova LT Rahmen (von 2008) rein?

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...nheit-12x135mm-SM-AX75-RETAIL-Verpackung.html

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Stolem (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich gehe davon aus. 

Ist ja einfach ne 12mmX135mm Steckachse mit Schnellspanner.
Wieso also nicht?

Solange sie auf beiden Seiten eine Mutter/Was zum Spannen hat und kein Gewinde, ist alles gut!


----------



## -hr- (22. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, ich hab folgendes Problem:
Ich habe an meinem 2005er Shova eine Truvativ Stylo Kurbel mit normaler Achslänge für 68/73er Innenlagerverbaut plus eine e.13 DRS (2fach Schaltbare Kettenführung). Ohne KeFü konnte ich problemlos vorn mit 2 Kettenblättern fahren (und schalten). 
Dann habe ich die Kefü verbaut und hatte ständig die Kubel locker bzw. wenn ich die festgezogen hab lies sie sich nicht mehr drehen.

Also hab ich am Innenlager eine Spacer entfernt und das kleine Kettenblatt (habe somit von den Aufnahmen für das kleine KB 3-4mm bis zu Backplate von der e.13). Jetzt kann ich zwar vorn nicht mehr schalten aber ich verliere auch die Kurbel nicht mehr. (siehe Bild)







Da ich aber vorne mit 2fach Schaltung fahren will weiß ich grad nicht weiter... Andere Kubelgarnitur mit längerer Achse (2-3mm würden reichen)? 

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen.

Vielen Dank
Heiko


----------



## Stolem (22. Dezember 2011)

Hey -HR-,

Problem ist hier in der Tat die Achslänge. Ich habe es früher auch so gehabt und einfach die Aufnahmen für das kleine Kettenblatt an der Kurbel abgesägt (anderer Rahmen).
Um eine andere Kurbelgarnitur wirst du wohl nicht herum kommen.

An meinem Shova LT fahre ich auch ab und an 2 Fach mit folgenden Parts:
- Holzfeller Kurbel
- Howitzer Lager für 57mm Kettenkennlinie 
- Shaman Racing Enduroführung 

Ist natürlich ärgerlich, an der Stylo ist die Achse fix dran, oder?
Grüße


----------



## -hr- (22. Dezember 2011)

Hey hallo, danke für deine Antwort.
Ja, die Achse ist an der Kurbel mit dran. 
Nunja werd ich mir wohl doch eine andere Kurbel zulegen, in den nächsten Monaten bevor die Saison wieder startet.

Hilft ja nix 
Grüße


----------



## Stolem (22. Dezember 2011)

Sers,

dann überleg doch ob du ne Garnitur nimmst mit der Achse fix im Lager und nicht an der Kurbel. So könntest du je nach SetUp einfach nur das Innenlager wechseln statt alles!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepnetix (5. Januar 2012)

Hi leute mal eine Frage würde ein Rock Shox Vivid Air in ein Shova LT Passen ?
ein DHX RC passt rein ist aber A... Knapp wie mit dem Boss Dämpfer.

Gruß Sepnetix


----------



## JensBR (5. Februar 2012)

sepnetix schrieb:


> Hi leute mal eine Frage würde ein Rock Shox Vivid Air in ein Shova LT Passen ?
> ein DHX RC passt rein ist aber A... Knapp wie mit dem Boss Dämpfer.
> 
> Gruß Sepnetix




Hi, das würde mich auch interessieren! Ich überlege einen Luftdämpfer in mein shova lt 07 einzubauen. Hat schon wer Erfahrungen gemacht welcher Luftdämpfer sich mit dem Eingelenker gut verträgt? 

Gruß Jens


----------



## sepnetix (5. Februar 2012)

JensBR schrieb:


> Hi, das würde mich auch interessieren! Ich überlege einen Luftdämpfer in mein shova lt 07 einzubauen. Hat schon wer Erfahrungen gemacht welcher Luftdämpfer sich mit dem Eingelenker gut verträgt?
> 
> Gruß Jens


Hi 
habe mir einen geholt und er passt rein Fahre auch das 07er Modell du musst Ihn dann nur ein wenig modifizieren


----------



## JensBR (5. Februar 2012)

hi! also du hast den vivid air? was meinst du genau mit "modifizieren"?


----------



## sepnetix (5. Februar 2012)

Hoffe du kannst es erkennen


----------



## sepnetix (5. Februar 2012)

Hätte noch ein Paar schöne Morewood Decals für dich oder ein Hochwertige HR Nabe


----------



## JensBR (5. Februar 2012)

also hast du einfach die kolbenstange um 180° gedreht?


----------



## sepnetix (5. Februar 2012)

Nein ich musste wie du siehst wo es gestreift hat am Dämpfer einfach eine kleine abfeilung vornehmen von 1mm


----------



## JensBR (5. Februar 2012)

hmm naja gut. da muss ich mal gucken. der dhx air von fox baut natürlich kleiner. aber der soll ja auch nicht so gut sein ^^ . decals und nabe brauch ich nicht! trotzdem danke!
gruß Jens


----------



## sepnetix (5. Februar 2012)

Ein Roco Air WC passt Perfekt fahre beide Dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -hr- (14. April 2012)

Ich weiss nicht was ich davon halten sollte. Ich will eigentlich nicht die Pulverei abkratzen...


----------



## sepnetix (14. April 2012)

Da würde ich mal sagen du hast die Stütze zu weit drausen gehabt am Besten farbe ab und nachschauen .


----------



## -hr- (14. April 2012)

nein die Stütze hatte ich nich zu weit draussen, die lass ich immer mind. 12cm im Rahmen stecken. Eine Reduzierhülse ist auch noch mit drin...

werd ich wohl nich drumkommen die Pulverei abzukratzen... Mist


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. April 2012)

Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen würde ich die Pulverei abkratzen und schauen.

Halt uns mal Bitte auf dem Lauenden was dabei rausgekommen ist. Viel Glück!!!


----------



## sepnetix (9. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute

Bräuchte Neue Dämpfer Abstands/gleitbuchsen V/H für mein Shova LT hat von Euch noch jemand welche ?


----------



## milhouse (9. Mai 2012)

sepnetix schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Bräuchte Neue Dämpfer Abstands/gleitbuchsen V/H für mein Shova LT hat von Euch noch jemand welche ?



Servus. Für welchen Dämpfer u welche Maße brauchstn? Ich hab hier noch an Satz u ich bin mir fast sicher, dass sie für an Shova Rahmen sind.... 
Gruss milhouse


----------



## sepnetix (9. Mai 2012)

hinten 51,23 und vorn müsste ich nochmal messen für rock shox


----------



## milhouse (9. Mai 2012)

Ich glaub meine waren für einen dhx, keine Ahnung ob die dann passen. 
Aber ich kann heut Abend mal nachmessen wenn du magst....

12mm Durchmesser haben sie soweit ichs im Kopf hab...


----------



## sepnetix (11. Mai 2012)

Hi Milhouse hast sie gefunden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milhouse (11. Mai 2012)

sepnetix schrieb:


> Hi Milhouse hast sie gefunden ?



Servus, 

ja hab sie gefunden. Wie gesagt waren sie für einen DHX 4.0, keine Ahnung ob sie für einen Rock Shox passen.

Durchmesser müßte 125mm sein, der längere Bolzen ist 41mm lang und die beiden kleinen sind jeweils (komplett) 10mm.

Mfg
milhouse


----------



## sepnetix (19. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute hat jemand von euch zufällig einen Hinterbau für das Shova LT 2007

Gruß Sepnetix


----------



## _nolan (30. Mai 2012)

Moin Freunde,

ich habe vor mein Shova LT von 2006 auf 2 Fach Kurbel umzurüsten, da ich doch das ein oder andere mal selber berghoch fahren muss. 

Ich habe hier einige Threads durchstöbert wo auch viel über die Umrüstung besprochen wurde, auch speziell fürs Shova LT. Das Problem ist nur, dass viele erwähnte Artikel nun nicht mehr käuflich zu erwerben sind da die Threads von 2009 und älter sind.

Ich habe mich mal dran gemacht, und einen Warenkorb an Artikeln zusammengestellt.





Es fehlen noch die Kettenführung, sowie der Zug vom Schalthebel zum Umwerfer. 

Ich bin mir nun nicht sicher ob, 

a) die Komponenten wie ich sie da aufgeführt habe passen
b) welchen Bowdenzug ich brauche (möglicherweise langt es ja schon einen zu kaufen der lang genug ist )
c) es auch bessere/andere Parts gibt

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen 

Grüße!


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Mai 2012)

Ich persönlich würde schonmal anstatt Truvativ und Sram Parts zu Shimano greifen - z.B. komplette SLX Gruppe, 2 Fach Kurbel mit Bash (ist das Innenlager immer mit dabei), Shifter, Umwerfer XT 

Kommt dich eventuell etwas teurer, hält aber ewig und sieht schick aus.


----------



## milhouse (31. Mai 2012)

_nolan schrieb:


> Moin Freunde,
> 
> ich habe vor mein Shova LT von 2006 auf 2 Fach Kurbel umzurüsten, da ich doch das ein oder andere mal selber berghoch fahren muss.
> 
> ...



Servus, 

denk mal damit kommst du zurecht, bei der Kurbel  halt aufpassen das sie für 68/73mm ist und nicht für 83mm Innenlager.

Kettenführung hab ich bei meinem eine "Blackspire Stinger" (ISCG Version) dran, geht wunderbar für 2-fach, ist nicht schwer und nicht teuer.

Schaltzug (und Hülle) kannst du in jedem Radlgeschäft kaufen und dann kürzen.

Andere (und teilweise bessere oder hochwertigere) Teile gibts sicher mehr als genug, aber passen tun die Sachen die du aufgeführt hast.

Mfg
milhouse


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mir noch überlegen ob du die Kombination von 32/22 Zähne fahren möchtest oder doch lieber 36/22 Zähne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milhouse (31. Mai 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir noch überlegen ob du die Kombination von 32/22 Zähne fahren möchtest oder doch lieber 36/22 Zähne.



Ja stimmt, das würd ich mir auch überlegen....

Ich fahr eine 36/24, geht auch noch. Aber 32 ist schon ganz schön klein....


----------



## _nolan (31. Mai 2012)

Hoi,

danke schonmal für die Antworten.

Hab mal neu zusammengestellt:
Shimano - Deore XT FD-M786 2x10 Umwerfer 2012 - Down Swing 
Shimano SLX Kurbelgarnitur 2-fach 
SRAM - X.7 Trigger 2-fach Schalthebel - 2011 - storm grey
NC-17 Tensioner "Stinger E-Type" ISCG-05

Fragen dazu: 
- Passt der Umwerfer? Diese Beschreibungen verwirren mich immer mehr 
- Ist bei der Kurbel wirklich immer das Innenlager mit dabei? Auf manchen Seiten steht wie z.b. BMO Kurbel mit Bash Guard, Kettenblättern und Innenlager - auf anderen wiederum Innenlagerempfehlung: SM-BB70
- Kann der SRAM x7 Shifter bleiben? Dann siehts net ganz so dämlich aus am Lenker  (rechts hängt ein x9)

Grüße!


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Mai 2012)

Musst halt aufpassen wegen dem Umwerfer, ich weiß ja nicht ob du 9 oder 10fach fährst.

Normalerweise ist bei der Shimano Kurbel immer ein Innenlager dabei, außer es steht extra in der Produktbeschreibung ohne Innenlager.


----------



## milhouse (31. Mai 2012)

_nolan schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> danke schonmal für die Antworten.
> 
> ...



- Umwerfer passt denke ich, ich fahr einen X.0 2x10 an einem 9er Zahnkranz und das haut ohne Probleme hin. Sollte bei Shimano a ned anders sein.
- Innenlager wie von Freerider beschrieben. Ansonsten kosten die Shimano nicht die Welt...
- Sicher kann der X7 Shifter bleiben, beim Umwerfer sind Sram und Shimano kompatibel...
- NC-17 Kettenführung musst du aufpassen wegen ISCG05 oder ISCG "alt", hier mal die Maße....

http://www.e13components.com/support_iscg_explained.html

milhouse


----------



## _nolan (31. Mai 2012)

ok, fahre auch einen 9er zahnkranz. aber wie milhouse schreibt sollte das ja passen. 

iscg hab ich grad gemessen. ist die alte version. danke für den hinweis 

well..., dann werde ich mal bestellen.
vielen dank nochmal. wenns fertig ist poste ich ein bildchen


----------



## -hr- (31. Mai 2012)

Ich fahr einen SLX down swing 2-fach Umwerfer mit Sram X-9 Trigger für 36/24 - 9fach, das passt auch.


----------



## _nolan (29. September 2012)

Servus Freunde,

bin heute erst dazu gekommen mal den ganzen Kram ans Radel zu schustern... Mit durchaus negativem Ergebnis.
Irgendwie passts hinten und vorne nicht.

Mein Problem ist nun, dass die Kette einen bösen Knick macht, wenn sie auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt läuft. Das kann so nicht richtig sein. 

Zur Info vorweg: Das Bike steht auf Sattle und Lenker als die Bilder gemacht wurden.





Habe versucht mit den Spacern fürs Tretlager die Sache ein wenig nach außen zu setzen, was ansich auf funktioniert, aber dann ist die Achse auf der anderen Seite für meine Begriffe, viel zu weit drinnen. (siehe rote Markierung)





Das Foto zeigt, die Kurbel mit 2 Spacern am Tretlager. Mit einer dritten könnte es vom Kettenlauf auf dem kleinen Blatt funktionieren, aber dann fehlen noch mal ca 3 mm mehr. Das kann so nicht richtig sein.

Die KeFü hab ich mit 2 Unterlegscheiben eingebaut, da sie sonst am Reifen schleifen würde. 





Deswegen auch die 2 Spacer am Tretlager. Ohne die würden die Befestigungsschrauben vom kleinen Kettenblatt, an den Schrauben der KeFü schleifen.

Bauteile:

Shimano SLX 2 Fach Kurbel Bild SLX Satz

N17 Stinger Bild Stinger

Ist die Rolle der KeFü wirklich für 2 Kettenblätter geeignet? Laut Angabe bei diversen Bikeshops ja. Aber irgendwie sieht mir die hier eher passend aus:
Stinger Rolle

Ich find das irgendwie seltsam, sagten doch einige im Forum das diese Kombi funktioniert?! Was mache ich falsch?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 

Greeeeetz!


----------



## sepnetix (29. September 2012)

nimm die Spacer des Tretlagers wieder raus sowie die von der Kefü auch drehe die Kefü weiter nach rechts so das du nicht am Rad/Reifen anstoßen kannst richte die Kefü nach dem grossen Ritzel aus danach solte es funktionieren.

So solte es dann aussehen :

http://www.google.de/imgres?hl=de&client=firefox-a&hs=0cV&sa=X&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&biw=1920&bih=894&tbm=isch&prmd=imvns&tbnid=r--83GRh0xqlSM:&imgrefurl=http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php%3Ft%3D375702&docid=b7HulmE3f7qeqM&imgurl=http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/6/9/7/4/_/medium/ring_und_rolle.jpg%253F0&w=550&h=418&ei=Pn5mUMnnDczntQaV1IDACQ&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=733&vpy=143&dur=3719&hovh=196&hovw=258&tx=142&ty=160&sig=106953871700615612856&page=1&tbnh=123&tbnw=172&start=0&ndsp=48&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0,i:80


----------



## _nolan (29. September 2012)

Alles klar! das probier ich aus. Danke

Die Rolle der Stinger ist, die wirklich für 2 fach Kurbel? Läuft die Kette dann so über die Rolle:




oder bleibt sie in der Führung


----------



## sepnetix (29. September 2012)

Genauso sie läuft drüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _nolan (29. September 2012)

Danke dir!

Kurbel und KeFü sind verbaut - sieht soweit gut aus. Testen konnt ich aber leider trotzdem nichts, da ich heute erst festgestellt hab, dass mir ein Down Swing Umwerfer geliefert wurde 

Muss nun warten bis der richtige kommt.


----------



## _nolan (3. Oktober 2012)

Hoi,

weiter gehts mit dem Umbau 

Umwerfer ist gekommen und hab ich auch gleich ans Ross gedängelt. 
Nun folgendes Problem bzw auch fehlendes Wissen meinerseits.

Auf dem Bild hab ich mal beide Kettenblätter rot markiert. Sind halt leider immer miese Handy Aufnahmen.




Der Umwerfer ist bisher nur ans Rohr angeschraubt und ausgerichtet, aber noch nicht am Bowdenzug. 
Trotzdem steht der Umwerfer schon sehr weit Richtung Bash. So wird es der Umwerfer nie schaffen die Kette aufs kleine Kettenblatt zu bewegen. Auch mit den Einstellschrauben habe ich nichts wirklich ausrichten können. Wie auch.. sind ja die Anschläge. 
Für meine Begriffe müsste der Umwerfer über dem kleinen Kettenblatt stehen und dann kann man den Rest einstellen. Er kann ja nur den Weg Richtung Bash gehen. Also wenn man aus Bild guckt nach links.

KAnn es einfach sein, dass SLX Kurbel und Saint Umwerfer nicht zusammenpassen? 

Oder muss ich doch mit den Spacern arbeiten? Dann kommt aber wieder die Kurbel auf der anderen Seiten wieder nicht weit genug raus.

Ich verzweifel langsam mit diesem Umbau


----------



## milhouse (4. Oktober 2012)

_nolan schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> Kann es einfach sein, dass SLX Kurbel und Saint Umwerfer nicht zusammenpassen?
> 
> ...



Zusammenpassen sollte es schon....

Ich mag mich irren, aber sind die Saint Umwerfer nicht eher für 83mm Tretlager?
Ich hab mir bei meinem Faith mit 83mm extra den Saint kauft, weil mein alter X0 nicht paßt hat.
Kann aber auch sein ich täusch mich und es paßt.... Nur so ein Gedanke....

Gruss
milhouse


----------



## _nolan (4. Oktober 2012)

Du hast recht. Der Saint Umwerfer is für 83mm. Das erklärt natürlich einiges.

Welcher Umwerfer ist für 73mm passend? Irgendwie steht das bei keinem dabei. 
Google hilft mir grad auch nicht weiter.


----------



## milhouse (4. Oktober 2012)

_nolan schrieb:


> Du hast recht. Der Saint Umwerfer is für 83mm. Das erklärt natürlich einiges.
> 
> Welcher Umwerfer ist für 73mm passend? Irgendwie steht das bei keinem dabei.
> Google hilft mir grad auch nicht weiter.



Eigentlich so gut wie jeder Umwerfer (außer scheinbar dem Saint) sollte für 68/73 geeignet sein. Paßen ja auch die Sram dazu, hast also die freie Auswahl. 
Ich hatte an meinem Shova mal einen X7 (serienmäsig) bzw X0 Umwerfer dran. Musst nur wegen der Befestiung unten aufpassen, bin mir nicht sicher ob du einen mit Befestigung oben auch drankriegst....

Mfg


----------



## _nolan (4. Oktober 2012)

Ist ja bald Weihnachten. Da kann ich mir dann die ganzen falschen Saint Umwerfer an die Tanne nageln.

Hab jetzt nen SLX Umwerfer bestellt. Alle guten Dinge sind 3


----------



## inflameswetrust (10. Februar 2013)

kann mir einer sagen welches jahr das ist ? http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1276769


----------



## sepnetix (11. Februar 2013)

2007 er Model shova lt


----------



## inflameswetrust (11. Februar 2013)

danke. hatte es jetzt gebraucht gekauft im dezember daher wusste ich das nicht. Aber dass es so alt ist wundert mich dafür ist es in einem Top zustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepnetix (11. Februar 2013)

Richtige bezeichnung ist 2007 er Model Shova LT (Long Travel) Seven Point Six glaub ich 

mein Morewood ist auch immer noch in Top zustand dabei Prügel ich das Bike im Park wie sau die halten einfach genug aus und der Lack ist sehr resetent.


----------



## boarderbob (2. Juni 2013)

Hallo

Ich hab da mal ne frage zu meinem shova st bei dem ich mit der dämpferperformance extrem unzufrieden bin. Die druckstufendämpfung meines rp23 ist zu gering. 
Da kein Stahldämpfer reinpasst wird die entscheidung auf den vivid air fallen. Da es ihn in den 3 unterschiedlichen dämpfungsabstmmungen gibt und die anlenkung des rahmens eher linear bis deggresiv ist. 
Meine frage: Welche Dämpfungsabstimmung wird dann bei dem Rahemn die beste sein??


----------



## Deleted 206651 (18. September 2013)

Hi,
ich hab mal ein paar fragen zu meinem Shova LT. Hatte das vor ca. 2 Jahren gebraucht bei Ebay gekauft, die ersten kleineren Umbaumaßnahmen haben schon stattgefunden, diesen Herbst/Winter soll es weiter gehen.

1. Welcher Jahrgang ist das?






2. Ich möchte eine neues Innenlager einbauen, welche Länge und Durchmesser muss das neue Innenlager haben? Kann das alte noch nicht ausbauen und nachmessen, da mir noch ein Spezialwerkzeug dafür fehlt.

3. Wo bekommt man ein Ersatzlager für den Hinterbau? Ich hoffe Ihr wisst was ich meine, da wo der Hinterbau mit dem Hauptrahmen verbunden ist.


MfG
ceVoIX


----------



## schatten (19. September 2013)

ceVoIX schrieb:


> 1. Welcher Jahrgang ist das?


2008


ceVoIX schrieb:


> 2. Ich möchte eine neues Innenlager einbauen, welche Länge und Durchmesser muss das neue Innenlager haben?


BSA, 73mm breit


ceVoIX schrieb:


> Kann das alte noch nicht ausbauen und nachmessen, da mir noch ein Spezialwerkzeug dafür fehlt.


Bist du sicher, daß du genau dieses Werkzeug brauchst? Das sieht mir nicht nach einer XTR-Kurbel aus.


ceVoIX schrieb:


> 3. Wo bekommt man ein Ersatzlager für den Hinterbau? Ich hoffe Ihr wisst was ich meine, da wo der Hinterbau mit dem Hauptrahmen verbunden ist.


Mal bei Sports Nut gefragt? Ich habe mich noch nicht mit dem Thema beschäftigt, da ich hoffe, daß meins noch eine Weile hält.


----------



## Deleted 206651 (19. September 2013)

Danke, mit dem Werkzeug bin ich mir sicher, da um die Inbusschraube noch ein Ring mit vier LÃ¶chern ist. Und nochmal danke fÃ¼r den Tipp mit Sports Nut, dort gibt es die Lager (Morewood SPI 2 bearing kit) fÃ¼r 16,90â¬.


----------



## milhouse (26. September 2013)

ceVoIX schrieb:


> Hi,
> 3. Wo bekommt man ein Ersatzlager für den Hinterbau? Ich hoffe Ihr wisst was ich meine, da wo der Hinterbau mit dem Hauptrahmen verbunden ist.
> MfG
> ceVoIX




Ich hab die bei meinem Shova damals auch mal getauscht und wenn ich mich recht erinnere sind das normale genormte Lager.
Wenn du sie anschaust sollte da eine Zahl (z.B. 6008.2RS oder sowas in der Art) draufstehen.

Die kannst du dann ganz normal irgendwo kaufen und einbauen.

Zu Punkt 2 - Die Tretlagerbreite kannst du auch ohne ausbauen Messen, aber 73mm stimmt schon.
Mit Spezialwerkzeug meinst du wahrscheinlich den Innenlagerschlüssel, oder?

*http://www.zeg.com/online-shop/prod...el-EO-102-fuer-Mega-Exo-Schalen-guenstig.html*

Gruss
milhouse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 206651 (26. September 2013)

milhouse schrieb:


> Ich hab die bei meinem Shova damals auch mal getauscht und wenn ich mich recht erinnere sind das normale genormte Lager.
> Wenn du sie anschaust sollte da eine Zahl (z.B. 6008.2RS oder sowas in der Art) draufstehen.
> 
> Die kannst du dann ganz normal irgendwo kaufen und einbauen.


Danke für den Hinweis, dann kann man da auch nochmal ein paar Euro sparen, die dann in einer anderen neuen Komponente landen 



> Mit Spezialwerkzeug meinst du wahrscheinlich den Innenlagerschlüssel, oder?


Nein, ich meinte mit dem Spezialwerkzeug das was ich auch verlinkt hatte, den Innenlagerschlüssel habe ich auch schon bestellt. Hier nochmal eine Nahaufnahme von der Kurbel: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1479109

Hatte schon versucht mit einem Imbusschlüssel die Schrauben zu entfernen, die lassen sich aber nur ein paar mm heraus drehen, wenn ich weiter drehe, drehen die sich wieder fest.


----------



## milhouse (26. September 2013)

Bei einem Howitzer Lager brauchst du nur einen Kurbelabzieher wie z.B. diesen hier, halt für Howitzer Kurbeln:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-W...Kurbelabzieher-fuer-4-kant-Octalink-ISIS.html

Wenn du einen Universalabzieher hast, dann "fällt der quasi durch weil er keinen Gegendruck zum Abzieher der Kurbel hat.

Dann evtl noch das Teil dazu:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-W...FC16-Kurbelkappen-Werkzeug-Kurbelmontage.html

Du musst quasi die Kurbeln "rausdrücken". Wenn dein Kurbelabzieher "durchfällt, also quasi keinen Gegendruck hat leg das TL-FC16 ein und schraub dann den Kurbelabzieher rein. So drückt es die Kurbel raus. 

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob meine Beschreibung so verständlich ist, hier auch nochmal:

http://soulbiker.com/news/innenlager-wechseln-truvativ-isis-vs-truvativ-howitzer

Sonst schau im Forum unter "Howitzer Kurbel abziehen", sollte es genügend Info geben.

Ich hab es teilweise schon so gemacht, das ich 2 2Cent Stücke statt dem TL-FC16 reingelegt habe und dann der Kurbelabzieher da als Gegendruck draufdrückt. Geht zur Not auch, aber mit Vorsicht das du die 2Cent Stücke nicht in die Kurbel drückst.

Grüße


----------



## _nolan (18. Februar 2014)

Moin,

bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Steuersatz. Kann mir einer sagen welchen Satz ich brauche bei einem 06er LT mit Marzocchi 66.

Das Steuerrohr müßte ja durchgängig 1.5" haben, richtig?
Der alte Steuersatz war konisch falls das noch relevant ist.

Thx!


----------



## Freerider1504 (18. Februar 2014)

Normalerweise brauchst du bei einem durchgängigen 1.5 Steuerrohr auch nur einen ganz normalen 1.5 Steuersatz. Z.B. FSA The big fat pig.

Jetzt kommt es natürlich darauf an, ob die Gabel einen 1.5, 1 1/8 oder tapered Schaft besitzt?


----------



## _nolan (19. Februar 2014)

Moin,

also wenn ich das richtig messe, ist es ein 1 1/8 Schaft (nicht tapered). Jedenfalls sagt die Schieblehre 1,125 inch.

Hier noch mal ein paar Bilder..

Schaft:




Alter Steuersatz:






Steuerrohr:






Ich hätte gern nur einen Steuersatz mit normalen Lagern. Was wohl auch bedeutet, dass ich die alten Lagerschalen nicht mehr verwenden kann. Was mir auch ganz recht ist, da die nicht mehr so toll aussehen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. Februar 2014)

Ich würde gleich einen ganz neuen Steiersatz verbauen, also auch mit neuen Schalen.

Du benötigst einen Reduziersteuersatz von 1.5 auf 1 1/8, da dein Steuerrohr 1.5 besitzt und die Gabel einen 1 1/8 Schaft.

z.B. http://www.jehlebikes.de/fsa-the-bi...uersatz.html?gclid=CKzb4PD-17wCFdHLtAodw1kA6A

oder billiger

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/fsa-big-fat-pig-reducer-headset/rp-prod25722


----------



## _nolan (19. Februar 2014)

Hi danke für die Links. 

Lagerschalen gingen auch easy raus. 

Momentan kämpfe ich mit den Lagern des Hinterbaus.. die wollen einfach nichr raus


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. Februar 2014)

Heißluftföhn und alles ordentlich erwärmen, dann ganz einfach ausschlagen. Hat bei mir immer funktioniert.


----------



## _nolan (19. Februar 2014)

Hab ich probiert.. aber nur mit zarten 90 grad. Noch mal mit mehr? Ab wann wirds denn problematisch mit der Lackierung?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. Februar 2014)

Keine Ahnung, ich mache das immer nach Gefühl. Kein Plan wie hoch die Grad-Zahlen sein können, bevor sich der Lack löst. Kommt natürlich immer auf den Lack an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _nolan (19. Februar 2014)

Auch mit 200 Grad bewegt sich das Lager kein Stück  

Habs sogar noch mal mit dem Schraubstock probiert rauszudrücken, aber da war nix zu holen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. Februar 2014)

Das gibt´s eigentlich gar nicht, dann müssen sie ja brutal eingelaufen und zusammengegammelt sein.

Kannst nur probieren Sie über Nacht mit Kriechöl oder ähnlichem einzusprühen und am nächsten Tag nochmals zu probieren.


----------



## _nolan (20. Februar 2014)

müssten ja in beide Richtungen raus gehen oder?

Hab gestern alles schön mit Kriechöl eingeweicht. Ansonsten werd ich wohl mal ne Fahrradwerkstatt aufsuchen müssen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. Februar 2014)

Sie müssen nicht zwangsläufig zu beiden Seiten rausgehen, da oftmals eine Einkerbung als Lagersitz vorhanden ist. Erwärmen und dann zum Rahmen weg rausschlagen mit angemessener Gewalt.


----------



## _nolan (20. Februar 2014)

Zum Rahmen weg (innen nach außen) ausschlagen wird schwierig. Da kommt man ja sau beschissen hin.

Mal sehen ob ich da mit dem Schraubstock was adäquates basteln kann.


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. Februar 2014)

Das geht eigentlich ziemlich leicht, nimm irgendwas, was durch das Lager auf der Gegenüberliegenden Seite passt und setzt dort ne große Nuss oder so mit ordentlich Angriffsfläche drauf.


----------



## _nolan (20. Februar 2014)

Kann mir gerade nicht bildlich vorstellen wie du das meinst.


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. Februar 2014)

Im übertragenen Sinne so 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## _nolan (20. Februar 2014)

hahaha alles klar danke. Verstanden 

Ich sag mal besser nicht welche Varianten mir im Kopf umherschwirrten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2014)

_nolan schrieb:


> müssten ja in beide Richtungen raus gehen oder?
> 
> Hab gestern alles schön mit Kriechöl eingeweicht. Ansonsten werd ich wohl mal ne Fahrradwerkstatt aufsuchen müssen.




Aaaaaaaahhhh....nein die gehen natürlich nur nach außen rauß.

Fallst du keine Nuß hast die genau reinpaßt. Selbst wenn du einen kleinen Schraubendrehen an den äußeren Rand anlegste und schön rundum leicht klopfst, sollten die Lager schön langsam rausflutschen. Wichtig ist das die Schwinge schön hart aufliegt.

G.


----------



## _nolan (20. Februar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aaaaaaaahhhh....nein die gehen natürlich nur nach außen rauß.



Irgendwie hab ichs ja geahnt das sowas kommt. 

Aber trotz sorgfältiger Reinigung konnte ich keine Nut entdecken.. Nungut, dann kann ich ja von Glück reden, dass die Karre so stabil ist. Sonst hät ich teuer Lehrgeld gezahlt 

Ich werde berichten!


----------



## _nolan (24. Februar 2014)

So.. die Lager gingen ganz geschmeidig raus, wenn man in die richtige Richtung kloppt 

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## harandre (10. Juni 2014)

Ich habs zwar bereits im Shova LT Thread gepostet, dann aber gesehen, dass es diesen hier auch gibt und er ein bisschen lebendiger zu sein scheint. Also nochmal:

Ich überlege mein 2006er Shova LT zu renovieren. Dazu dachte ich -unter anderem- ein workscomponents angle-set zu verbauen. Nun ist aber die Frage, welchen Winkel. Im Rahmen ist eine FOX 36 mit 160mm und EC Steuersatz verbaut; der neue Steuersatz wäre ZS, wodurch die front schon ein wenig tiefer käme, aber der Lenkwinkel auch steiler würde. Um sowohl dafür zu korrigieren als auch eine etwas modernere Geometrie zu bekommen, würde ich wohl einen -2 Steuersatz nehmen. Allerdings ist -2 schon recht viel bzgl Tretlagerhöhe und Belastung fürs Steuerrohr (wobei das beim Shova ja recht stabil sein dürfte).
Vielleicht hat ja jemand schon was Ähnliches gemacht bzw. andere Tipps zu dem Thema.

Außerdem hätte ich noch folgende Bitten, da ich den Rahmen gerade nicht hier habe:
1) Könnte mir jemand die Steuerrohrlänge mitteilen? Den -2 Steuersatz gibts gerade nur für sehr lang oder sehr kurz.
2) Soweit ich mich erinnere hat der Rahmen zwei Plastikstöpsel am Unterrohr. Ich dachte immer, dass das für einen Flaschenhalter wäre, habe aber noch einen mit montiertem Flaschenhalter gesehen. Hatt schon mal jemand ausprobiert, wie tief der dann hängt?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## _nolan (13. Februar 2015)

Moinsen Kollegen,

eine weitere Frage: hat jemand schon mal eine Hammerschmidt an ein Shova LT Rahmen gedengelt? 

Wenn ich die Sache richtig sehe, komme ich ohne Fräsarbeiten nicht hin oder?

Greetz


----------



## Jierdan (17. Februar 2015)

Hat jemand die Geometrietabelle vom 2007er noch irgendwo zur Hand? Google war nicht sehr kooperativ :<


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _nolan (10. März 2015)

Falls es jemanden interessiert: Hammerschmidt passt ans Shova 


eine weitere recht einfache Frage: hat wer die Bezeichnung für die Schwingenlager? Ich find die alten nicht mehr 

waren standard skf dinger für 2 €/stück


----------



## frank99 (11. März 2015)

_nolan schrieb:


> Falls es jemanden interessiert: Hammerschmidt passt ans Shova
> 
> 
> eine weitere recht einfache Frage: hat wer die Bezeichnung für die Schwingenlager? Ich find die alten nicht mehr
> ...



Bei meinem Shova ST von 2006 waren es SKF 6003 2RSH (17x35x10mm), sollten die gleichen sein.


----------



## _nolan (13. April 2015)

thx frank. haben gepasst!

nächste Frage: die Plastikclips zum befestigen der Züge, sind die irgendwie genormt? Meine waren leider so morsch, das sie beim auseinanderbauen fast alle zerbrochen sind. 

habe einige online bike shops durchstöbert aber nichts wirkliches gefunden. am shova sind an der schwinge welche in dieser richtung verbaut:







und am rahmen für HR Bremse und Schaltung entsprechd größere


----------



## Jierdan (13. April 2015)

Ich verwende die hier (aber am Zama (und jedem anderen Bike)), die halten: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Jagwire/C-Clip-fuer-Bremsleitungsfuehrung-p34518/

von KCNC gibts auch welche, aber die sind der größte Mist wo gibt, da sie sich immer von alleine aufbiegen, wenn die Leitung ein wenig unter Spannung steht.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2015)

Bei mir sind sie zumindest am Morewood, Rocky und Nicolai identisch. Hab auch schon mal ne Packung irgendwo nachgekauft und die haben auch gepaßt.

Edit: Glaub ich hab meine auch bei BC nachgekauft, wenn sich schon Jierden mit einem Link dazwischen schiebt 

G.


----------



## _nolan (13. April 2015)

cool danke. 

die am rahmen wären noch interessant. die waren etwas größer und sahen entfernt so aus. 






ich hab sie damals beim auseinanderbauen leider auch nicht aufgehoben und vermutlich schon entsorgt - da gebrochen


----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2015)

Die breiten zu bekommen dürfte schon schwerer sein...

G.


----------



## Jierdan (13. April 2015)

die gibts bei bike discount


----------



## _nolan (13. April 2015)

gefunden. 

ich danke euch!!


----------



## _nolan (24. April 2018)

Ich mal wieder... 

mir ist heute mal wieder ein kleines mistgeschick passiert, nach nem größeren sprung:













Schaltung hats komplett abgerissen. 
Nun meine Frage, für was ist da eigentlich dieser Abstandshalter/Kettenspanner (Point Racing)?! Was genau ist das überhaupt? Ich habe leider auch nichts gefunden das diesem ähnelt. Alle neuen sehen anders aus.

das Schaltauge hats auch mit abgerissen, aber hier habe ich schon etwas gefunden: https://www.schaltauge.com/Morewood-Schaltauge-286

Wie habt ihr denn eure Schaltung am Shova LT verbaut?

Vorher war ein X9 Schaltwerk verbaut, falls das irgendwie diesen Race Point Abstandshalter erklärt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2018)

Das Schltauge scheint aber nicht zu passen. Für mein Shova wäre es das Richtige, aber dein Ausfallende sieht anders aus.
Der Rahmen sieht ja richtig mitgenommen aus an der Einschlagstelle.

G.


----------



## _nolan (25. April 2018)

joar keine ahnung was da passiert ist... bin zwar schon X mal angeeckt aber gestern war nur ein sprung ins flache und dabei hats das alles da hinten abgerissen. materialermüdung schätze ich mal.

das hier könnte dann besser passen? https://www.schaltauge.com/Morewood-Schaltauge-285 

ich hab leider kein bild wie das da überhaupt mal ausgesehen haben soll.. und hast du eine idee was dieses point racing teil für ne funktion hatte? alle shovas die ich mir angucke, haben das nicht


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2018)

Das Pointdingens ist halt ein Schaltwerksschutz mit zusätzlicher Fixierung. Wahrscheinlich über einen Stift der ins Loch auf die Schaltwerksbefesigung kommt. Ist nicht für die Funktion notwendig.
Das Schaltauge ist aber Shova LT untypisch. Welches Fahrradmodel ist denn das?
Embuzzy, Shova und Izimu hatten eigentlich stabilere Schaltaugen, wegen des Padalrückschlags. Sprich die in deinem ersten Link.
Da solche Eingelenker da ein bisschen Nachteile fürs Schaltwerk beim Springen, bzw. Einschlagen haben 

G.


----------



## _nolan (25. April 2018)

ahh, ok danke!! verstanden... dachte der schaltwerksschutz sei zum versetzen des schaltwerks, aus welchen gründen auch immer. musst ich mir bis gestern nie gedanken drum machen.. hat ja funktioniert 

also das modell sollte ein Shova LT von 2006 sein (auch wenn der vorbesitzer makulu decals angebracht hat. das waren wohl die einzigen die in gold verfügbar waren):


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2018)

Ahh...noch ein Shova vor der Steckachsenzeit. Die Dinger sind nicht todzubekommen 
Oder täusch ich mich da jetzt?

G.


----------



## _nolan (25. April 2018)

bin auch weiterhin hochzufrieden mit dem gefährt. dafür das es doch manchmal recht ruppig zur sache geht und ich auch schon oft genug (unfreiwillig) abgestiegen bin, hält es ganz schön was aus. 

selbst das hochpedalieren ist mit der hammerschmidt möglich. muss man zwar bei dem eisenschwein echt bock drauf haben, aber machbar ist es


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2018)

Hab meins erst wieder neu aufgebaut. Bin aber noch keinen Meter damit gefahren...SchulterverschleißOP 







G.


----------



## _nolan (26. April 2018)

auch ein feines gerät  ist das ne 3 gang nabenschaltung?? 

achso vorne bei mir ists ne steckachse. hinten schnellspanner


----------



## LB Jörg (26. April 2018)

_nolan schrieb:


> auch ein feines gerät  ist das ne 3 gang nabenschaltung??
> 
> achso vorne bei mir ists ne steckachse. hinten schnellspanner



Ne, ne Rohloff, 14Gang. Ich habs eigentlich nur deswegen wieder aufgebaut, weil komischerweise das Shova das Rad war, mit dem die Nabe perfekt harmoniert. 
Sozusagen ein Rundumsorglosrad 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _nolan (26. April 2018)

der wahnsinn! nicht das billigste setup  

und funktioniert das gut? ich hät da glaube ein wenig bedenken mit so edlem schaltwerk durch den park zu brettern


----------



## LB Jörg (26. April 2018)

_nolan schrieb:


> der wahnsinn! nicht das billigste setup
> 
> und funktioniert das gut? ich hät da glaube ein wenig bedenken mit so edlem schaltwerk durch den park zu brettern



Rohloff is net kaputt zu bekommen. Meine Älteste ist von 2001...oke die steht aber nur noch im Ht rum 
Rohloff muß man mögen, aber viele hassen sie wegen dem Gewicht. Ist halt ein Kilo mehr Gewicht zur Kettenschaltung...und das am Hinterrad 
Deswegen ist es auch so wichtig das das Fully dazu harmoniert...was man vorher nie weiß 

G.


----------

